# Cula Roja 2014



## rsuniga (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking for fourth to fish this tournament you can look on line to see this tournament as i had one guy back out at the last minute and we can not back out already payed fees and room so we are looking for someone who might be intereste the buy in will be 255.00 plus snack and stuff needed on water for two days of fishing plus bait. We fish this the last few years and do pretty good last year came in fourth in stringer and 7 th in big red looking to place top three this year so if you down hit me up email or call or text me you will find a few pics of the team i have on the site TEAM SLIME TIME 11 we have a few pics of us on there. Serious person only need one guy or gal. 361- two four four , nine nine zero seven Ruben. Fishing off a majek Texas Salm 21'. hit me up if you want anymore in fo but i cant back out fees and room already paid in. Forgot to say it is this weekend we will drive down friday morning prefish and saturday is tournament day.


----------

